# Changing the first post



## sicko (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,
I did read the FAQ and I saw that it is time limited. But I would really like to adjust the first post of this:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/106806-Little-dictionary

If some moderator can contact me so I tell him what I have in mind. Basically I would just like to update all the information we got together in this thread. 
Let me know if there is any option.
If not, if someone can tell me how to contact a moderator.. so I wouldn't need to do threads like this one 

Take care.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2013)

sicko said:


> Hello,
> I did read the FAQ and I saw that it is time limited. But I would really like to adjust the first post of this:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/106806-Little-dictionary
> ...



From the forums menu, under Quick Links click on "View Forum Leaders" and then send a PM to whichever staff member you desire.
You're not really going to be able to edit the first post of the thread, as doing so sort of defeats the purpose of a threaded conversation. You can, however, colate the sections you'd like to highlight and append them to the end of the thread. This can be done as often as you like. You can do this by one of two methods.
1 - You can click "Reply to Thread" and then copy/paste the text you're collating.
2 - You can click the "Multi-Quote" button in the bottom right hand corner of each message you'd like to include. When you reach the last message you're planning to include, click "Reply With Quote". You can then edit the quoted posts as needed to remove signatures or other extraneous information.
I would recommend the second method simply because it is likely easier, and because it will credit the original poster of each bit of information.

I'm not really sure why you'd want to do this, but it is certainly possible with either of the methods I've described. 

If you have further questions, feel free to contact any of the MT Staff.

Mark Cochran
MT Moderator


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2013)

We have an "edit" function that is only active for a few minutes after a post is made -- the idea is that it is available for spot corrections of typos and such.  

No other members of this form get a notification when a post is edited, so doing so after that short window expires does not aid in discussion.  However, a reply to a post brings it back to the forefront.  If you want to add to the discussion or clarify something, just hit reply and discuss


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2013)

If I understand correctly, you'd like to occasionally update the 1st post with all of the entries 'to date'.
We can do this. Let me know if that's correct, and I'll see what I can do for you.


----------

